# Toronto-Amsterdam via Detroit



## reinhart87 (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi guys, 

I am not quite sure if this is the right place to ask question but I have a question about US Immigration and Custom. I will be flying from Toronto to Amsterdam via Detroit. The flight from Toronto to Detroit will be operated by Compass Airlines and arrive at McNamara Terminal. I will have 3 hours layover which I hope will be enough. My flight from Detroit to Amsterdam will be operated by NWA/Delta also from McNamara terminal.

The question is, after I get off from the airplane in Detroit, should I clear customs, pick up my bags, re-check it, go to customs again, etc? Any idea? I have never traveled from Canada to Europe through the US so I am not familiar at all with US system. What I know is that flying from Toronto to the US will require me to clear US custom and immigration at Toronto airport.

thanks for the help guys


----------



## simcard (Feb 18, 2009)

^^ have you received the tickets yet, if you need to recheck your baggage at detroit then the instructions will be there. Most likely it is a connecting flight (you say 3 hours wait) so will not have to worry about baggage, it will be done for you. best thing to do is call your travel agency who supplied the ticket, they will give you correct info regarding your query


----------



## reinhart87 (Feb 12, 2006)

the ticket hasn't been delivered yet but I will check it. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, many Canadian airports have US pre-clearance facilities so you don't have to deal with the US customs when you get to the US.

I think you'll still need to go through the baggage check though.


----------



## simcard (Feb 18, 2009)

:naughty::scouserd:


reinhart87 said:


> the ticket hasn't been delivered yet but I will check it. Thanks for your advice!


then wait for your tickets, all the relevant instructions will be in it

edit

btw enjoy your trip to Amsterdam :naughty::scouserd:


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

Hmm most probably it is a connecting flight and you don’t need to pick up your luggage as it will be transferred by the airport personnel to your flight to Amsterdam. You will need to go through the usual custom within the airport while going to your gate of boarding to Amsterdam.


----------



## reinhart87 (Feb 12, 2006)

yeah it's a connecting flight. i just hope that I don't have to double check-in my baggage because NWA will charge for my luggage in Toronto... anyway, thanks for the advices people!


----------



## WESTSEATTLEGUY (May 5, 2007)

You won't have to recheck your bags. You'll check your bags in Toronto and go through US pre-clearance customs in Toronto and you won't see your bags again till you arrive in Amsterdam. It will be very easy for as you won't have to deal with the long lines of US based customs. Have a good trip, hopes this helps.


----------



## reinhart87 (Feb 12, 2006)

So if i get it straight, I won't have to recheck my luggage but I will have to go through Immigration again right? Because when I land in Detroit, I will be treated as domestic passenger.


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

Is it your first connecting flight? I think you should just check in with your bags at Toronto airport and forget them till you reach Amsterdam.


----------



## WESTSEATTLEGUY (May 5, 2007)

reinhart87 said:


> So if i get it straight, I won't have to recheck my luggage but I will have to go through Immigration again right? Because when I land in Detroit, I will be treated as domestic passenger.


Yes, when you arrive in Detroit you will enter the terminal normally like nay other domestic passenger. It's quite simple really after checking your luggage in Toronto you won't see it till AMS. In AMS you will go through immigration, but I here it's much more relaxed than US or Canadian security for that matter.


----------



## reinhart87 (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks people! it's the first time i have to change airplane in the US and I've heard some horror stories about it. Usually I always fly directly between Toronto and Amsterdam.


----------



## Evan (Jul 8, 2004)

No, the horror stories would only kick in if you were leaving FROM the US. Like others have mentioned, you will already be pre-cleared for US customs before ever leaving Toronto. Since you are only changing planes in the states, the only thing you have to do when you get to Detroit is kick back, have a stiff drink, and wait on your flight to Amsterdam. Piece of cake. Your bags get to go on a neat roller coaster ride in the bowels of the airport. They will be having more fun than you are!


----------



## simcard (Feb 18, 2009)

^^ i like your style


----------

